# Davis "5"



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Last Day Last Hunt .. *


----------



## flyscarecrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Where


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow.. nice


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a great deer. Congratulations.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Monsta!!!


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

This deer was shot at our dayton tx ranch. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

